# Med School Admissions



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

As far as med scshools in America go, which schools are hardest to get in to, and which are "easiest" to get in to? The easy ones are still hard to get in to I'm sure, but like everyone says, it's all relative :?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Pre-medical students!

One of the best things you can do for yourself is to print out this Applicaton and Admissions Timeline provided by the Association of American Medical Colleges (AAMC) and follow the suggestions given in it starting from your first year in undergrad.

I've seen some other timelines on the net but this one seems to be the best and most thorough. Check it out.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

ah hah. a medical student asking bout getting into medical student, and getting an answer from his brother, also a medical student living w/him.. discussing it on here lol. Why dony you just holla at each other. "HEY REHAN, whats the easiest medical school to get into!!!"


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey, it doesnt hurt to shared the information here on medstudentz, just in case others wanted to know it themselves. Besides, I'm sure that was there intention in the first place. Thanks for thinking of us, Rehan and MastaRiz! :lol:


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

we love u rehan amd mastahrizzie for shizzie.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Haha... Thats funny.


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

maik7upurz said:


> ah hah. a medical student asking bout getting into medical student, and getting an answer from his brother, also a medical student living w/him.. discussing it on here lol. Why dony you just holla at each other. "HEY REHAN, whats the easiest medical school to get into!!!"


HAHAAH#grin#laugh#grin#laugh Thats hilarious. maik7upurz is probably one of the funniest people on medstudentz. 

But its good if they discuss it in the forum, because like Natcha put it, it can be helpful to others. 

:happy:Rehan and MastahRiz keep up the good work you guys are doing with this forum!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks man. Glad to hear it.


----------

